# Who is using the Ross Droplet Technique



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I have recently acquired a Mazzer Mini E type A and got frustrated by the statics (I have removed the anti static screen to minimise the retention).

As I was browsing about the Kafatek Monolith (the flat burr is a beauty!) I came across the RDT spray provided with the grinder.

So I decided to buy a small atomiser and give it a go with no much expectations. To my surprise, the result is quite striking with just two sprays!










Juba


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I first tried RDT a few weeks back when using some Rave Monsoon Malabar.

Without RDT the static grounds clung together and exited the chute like an extruded sausage.

With RDT the grounds were perfectly free flowing. As you say, a striking change.

Initially I reserved RDT purely for the MM beans.

With the recent acquisition of the Puqpress, I decided to reassess my workflow and grind directly into the portafilter (previously into catch cup).

For the last two weeks I have used RDT spray prior to grinding on every type of bean I've used. The result is fluffy grinds that settle nicely with a little shake and tap. I am finding that I no longer feel the need to stir nor use a levelling tool.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I use it on my Wilfa Svart as the little box it grinds into attracts lots of grinds to it's sides... RDT pretty much eliminates the problem completely.

On a side note how often do you change the water in your atomiser? I realised the other day that mine had been in there for a couple of months...







Probably fine but...


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> I use it on my Wilfa Svart as the little box it grinds into attracts lots of grinds to it's sides... RDT pretty much eliminates the problem completely.
> 
> On a side note how often do you change the water in your atomiser? I realised the other day that mine had been in there for a couple of months...
> 
> ...


same here. Makes a massive difference on that grinder. Think the grinds bin being plastic is a bugger for static without rdt. Totally goes with it though. Personally I just run the handle of a spoon under the tap then stir the beans in the grinds bin before chucking them in. Works just as well. Hoffmann did a video about it


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> I use it on my Wilfa Svart as the little box it grinds into attracts lots of grinds to it's sides... RDT pretty much eliminates the problem completely.
> 
> On a side note how often do you change the water in your atomiser? I realised the other day that mine had been in there for a couple of months...
> 
> ...


I change the water every week and I have a relatively small atomiser (10ml) which i don't fill entirely

Juba


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hoffman video link to spoon trick

https://jimseven.com/2017/05/15/quick-hack-getting-rid-static/

Of to test it out


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

********** said:


> Hoffman video link to spoon trick
> 
> https://jimseven.com/2017/05/15/quick-hack-getting-rid-static/
> 
> Of to test it out


Tried it. Found that the atomiser is more effective

Juba


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Juba said:


> Tried it. Found that the atomiser is more effective
> 
> Juba


Handy if you don't have an atomiser.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I used it for the first time a couple of weeks ago. The mystery coffee 8 clings all over the axel of the Pharos and collects on the bolts and bracket. It's a royal pita to brush it all off but by wetting a spoon and stirring the beans there's virtually no static.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two skooshes with a spray for an espresso dose on the EK, gets rid of static, allows you to grind a bit coarser for some reason, coarser = better so wins all round


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Two skooshes with a spray for an espresso dose on the EK, gets rid of static, allows you to grind a bit coarser for some reason, coarser = better so wins all round


Seems that next generation of grinders should have an automated spaying system©️®️

Juba


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Excuse the stupid question, but RDT only works with single dosing, correct?

I can see this would benefit me but I fill my e37s tube with 100g of beans at a time and grind through. Can't see I would be able to RDT?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Juba said:


> Seems that next generation of grinders should have an automated spaying system©️®️
> 
> Juba




__
http://instagr.am/p/BfjAPeiHflA/


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Excuse the stupid question, but RDT only works with single dosing, correct?
> 
> I can see this would benefit me but I fill my e37s tube with 100g of beans at a time and grind through. Can't see I would be able to RDT?


Indeed I am single dosing.

Juba


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BfjAPeiHflA/


 @rob177palmer here is your way around

Juba


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Juba said:


> Seems that next generation of grinders should have an automated spaying system️️
> 
> Juba


Last thing we want is the beans breeding


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Last thing we want is the beans breeding


Hmm might try breaded chicken with coffee










?

Juba


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Excuse the stupid question, but RDT only works with single dosing, correct?
> 
> I can see this would benefit me but I fill my e37s tube with 100g of beans at a time and grind through. Can't see I would be able to RDT?


Do you even need to with the Ceado? I barely got static with the E8 using the same beans.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Do you even need to with the Ceado? I barely got static with the E8 using the same beans.


I get some static when using it OD but the dose can sometimes vary day to Day quite a lot, so single dosing has always interested me to try.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> coarser = better so wins all round


Mate. Nah. Not on those SSP burrs.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I use it on every shot on the ZR as I don't think there's a cheaper and easier way to battle static cling. Got a small atomizer bottle from Muji, they have loads of different size and I got the smallest 5ml one which is perfect for coffee use.

I've worked on automating the droplet dose and it's fairly easy to do, but for home use I just spray the beans. Same goes for post grind mixing, one could integrate a mixer into the grinder, but it's so much easier to just whisk the grinds a bit before packing.

T.


----------

